# Central Ohio Sub looking 3rd season work



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

Own a '06 2500hd silverado running a 8' snowdogg. Looking for sub work for the winter around the central ohio (columbus) area. Willing to discuss northern ohio (cleveland area) travel for plowing.


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

I might have some work for you right here in Columbus.. Shoot me an email at [email protected] with your contact info and I'll see what I can do. I know that we at least have a need for a back up truck/driver this season.. And if this goes like I expect, that position could turn into a regular full 1" trigger shift so long as we can get you hooked up with a mini-spreader too... Eric


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry.. I messed up my own email address. It's [email protected] .. Duh! \


----------



## Redman726 (Aug 17, 2014)

ice-eater;1867607 said:


> Sorry.. I messed up my own email address. It's [email protected] .. Duh! \


I am in the process of talking to an old boss about getting a nice bed spreader system in exchange for some plowing so i will get back to you about that asap


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*Okay Redman..*

Okay.. But just to let you know,. we run with bagged salt.. Extra fine product that we custom mix on site as needed with calcium chloride at anywhere from 5-15% due to most if not all our clients being "zero tolerance, red carpet" type customers with one inch plow triggers. So long as the bulk spreader comes with a cover of some kind I suppose you could use one, but a much more practical spreader for our type of work would be a Snowex-575 or 1075 at most. It would be a lot cheaper too. We buy them in any condition we can find them in during the off-season and then rebuild them pre-season so that they are affordable for our guys to acquire from us if they can't find their own. That's mostly what we run with and why. My main guy is working on last summer's acquisition's as we speak to see how many of them he can put together this weekend from the parts and pieces we have right now.. And if we have an extra we could probably make you a good deal on it. Maybe even let you work that price off over the next couple months as you earn a fair rate for your work. Bulk salt is great for extra large properties and ones that don't need to have the salt in fine crystal form custom mixed with CC so that it can melt anything all the way down to 20 below. But since we specialize in in "zero tolerance" type properties, (like surgeons' offices which are some of our primary customers), we prefer the smaller tailgate style spreaders. You would be surprised at just how much more effective and cost efficient it is to custom blend your own "super melt" style of product than to buy something like "jiffy melt" or any of the other premixed products. Hit me up when you decide what you're goi9ng to do. We run a tight, small ship, but can at any time start taking on more customers to turn a back-up and fill-in driver into a full time gig for him just by knowing that he's seriously interested in the opportunity. If we don't have the manpower-resources to add more accounts, we just tell new call-ins that we're all full up. But if we have the resources, (i.e.: the extra manpower such as yourself), it's generally a pretty easy thing to add on a whole new driver's night-route with a one inch trigger during the month of November and the first few weeks of December. Right now I have my main guy scheduled as a full-time driver on a regular route. But if we can find someone qualified and reliable, I would like to pull him off that route all together and assign him to his regular supervisory role where he can cover any newer properties as they come in himself until it becomes a full route to add. So let me know when you can. Eric.


----------



## jdavis11 (Oct 8, 2014)

If you are still looking feel free to give me a call/text at 614-638-2981. We have a large lot in NE Columbus that we could use some help on, 5-6 hrs for a 3-4" storm.


----------



## Arboriculture (Nov 14, 2014)

*Plow work*

I have plenty of plow work in Newark Ohio. 8 Hour plus route. If your interested, please email me at [email protected]. Or you can call me at 740-607-4756.


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Redman726;1821987 said:


> Own a '06 2500hd silverado running a 8' snowdogg. Looking for sub work for the winter around the central ohio (columbus) area. Willing to discuss northern ohio (cleveland area) travel for plowing.


Still looking for some extra work? We have a few we could use help on in Dublin and Lewis Center. We will provide bulk salt, bagged de-icers. Shoot me a PM!


----------

